# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  AdvoCare Spark Energy Drink, in your opinion?

## Suena

I've been drinking this energy drink for a long time and it really does hold to it's claims. My mother always mixed me a bottle of this and brought it into my bedroom to get me up in the morning, one sip and I was up and getting ready. And this says a lot. Better than coffee or any energy drink. However, I had never really looked at the nutrition label. Apparently it has about 500mg of choline per serving. It seems a bit much to me, and it also seems to have high amounts of b12 and b6. 

Here's a link to the facts and if you scroll down it has a comparison sheet to other popular sources of energy.
AdvoCare Spark® Energy Drink

I guess I need opinions because I know there are some energy drinks that are just not good for you. My mom's been telling me how healthy it is for me for a long time. I drink 2-3 of these a day, is this really good for me? 

Also, when I had learned it had that much choline I was thinking, that's supposed to help with having lucid dreams or at least vivid dreams. But, like I said, I've been taking this product for a long time and for as long as I can remember I've always had a good dream recall and pretty vivid dreams. 

In all seriousness, this drink is like crack for me, lol. Is that a bad thing? Anyway, thanks for reading and I hope to recieve some feedback if possible.

----------

